# Anyone use homes for their bettas other than premade tanks/aquariums



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

*Homemade homes for betta fish*

Premade aquariums have their own pros, creativeness and fame so 
I thought it would be cool to see photos of people's homemade homes for their bettas. If anyone wants to show theirs off, how they made them and fixed them up, post them here. 
Example: If you use plastic bins or storage drawers, glass jars or vases, those plant pots, barrels for outdoor (natural) homes, etc. 

You can also post what you think would help others in choosing the right equipment to make them, including sizes, accessories, creative ideas in decorating them, brand and quality, etc. 

If this already has been made, please let me know? I haven't seen it. :]


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

-crickets- ~o.o~

Here is something I found for making a homemade filter. It's really cool if you don't mind it's unprettyness. Haha 
But you can decorate around the filter with plants or java moss, which could attach itself around the outside of it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yniR6ynaE0

I am setting up a homemade aquarium, it might be done this weekend so I will try to post a picture of it soon.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

That "Cool Whip" filter video was great. It would be good as an emergency back up filter if anything happens to the one in the tank till you get a new filter. Glad you found that idea video, it can sure come in handy.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

That was really cool idea!! I wonder how he came up with it?


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Cool, yea! 
^_^

I was too excited about setting up the aquarium, so I have tested the filter and it works. Haha
But I'll be able to tell better later when I add gravel (river rocks) this weekend. I used a water bottle instead of the pipe, that works fine too, I just used the end with the cap inside the coolwhip container and cut out the bottom of it for the air pump tube thingy to go through. I'm not too sure about having higher temperatures with the water bottle, but if it's at lower temperatures, it should be just fine. I don't think the pipes should cost much, so which ever fits your fishies needs would work. 
X3


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh, one thing about the water bottles. The paper you take off of them, they have a sticky part on it. You can try cleaning it off but it's kinda hard to so I just cut it out and stuffed a sponge to keep anyone from getting inside and I cut it smaller so that the sponge will stay stuck in it.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

One of my boys(Diego) lives in a glass jar I got from Wal-mart for 9 bucks it's 2 1/2 gallons.I put a filter in but no heater he is in the warmest room of the house and his tank pretty much stays at 79.The pic is sideways but you get the idea I keep the lid partally covering it so less fuzz and pet hair gets in there since alot was getting in there,Don't worry I know not to put it on all the way there is still a big air gap it only covers the top half;-).


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

A good way to get off the annoying stickies from labels is to take a paper towel, get a bit of veggie oil on it, and scrub a bit. They typically come off easily, and a teeny tiny Bit of soap and a lot of water will the oil off too 
^.^


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

That's a really cute home!! 
Cool, I'll exchange it for a new water bottle so it doesn't have a hole in it. It would probably work better that way too and look better. Thanks! 
I didn't know veggie oil could do that, I had tried using warm water.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I didn't either until recently when my mom told me about that trick


----------



## UrsMyrick (Aug 12, 2010)

naturegirl243 said:


> One of my boys(Diego) lives in a glass jar I got from Wal-mart for 9 bucks it's 2 1/2 gallons.I put a filter in but no heater he is in the warmest room of the house and his tank pretty much stays at 79.The pic is sideways but you get the idea I keep the lid partally covering it so less fuzz and pet hair gets in there since alot was getting in there,Don't worry I know not to put it on all the way there is still a big air gap it only covers the top half;-).


 
That is a really great looking setup!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

JK fish: Cool 

Here is the link to some pictures of the new tank, still have more to add to it, but I am hoping to do this tomorrow!
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=1187


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Genie's been living in the same jar that Naturegirl has for about 3 months now. =] He loves it. =] Mine's bare bottomed and has no filter though because he's been sick. =/

I like the cool whip container video but this takes up less space. =]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj1Glx5anfM


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Cool! That one would be more invisible too.
I hope your betta gets better soon.


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

Before....









After....


















The cookies were from costco (for about $8). The container is about 2 gal, and I drilled a hole in the lid for air and feeding. 

Betta's is my roommate's new buddy. His name is Jeffery, and I can't get a better pic because he hates the camera.:roll: He likes his space though, and he has several hiding spots.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

BlueHaven said:


> That's a really cute home!!


Thank you:-D


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

UrsMyrick said:


> That is a really great looking setup!


 Thank you too lol sorry to double post but I have to say thank you again lol


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

TharBePirates said:


> Before....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice set up!


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

Haha! Jars :3 I wa going to put my betta in one, but i saw a larger bowl at the store. (marshalls!) and then a week after that i went and bought a 2.5 gallon tank... hey i would really like to try the cool whip thing! But err... how do i do the whole air pump thing? And how strong is this? In the video he said it does a 10 gal fine, but does that mean its too strong for a 5 gal? please tell!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I have the same container... with cheesy poofs in it. Was thinking about using it as a temp tank, might end up doing it! lol


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Cute! 

Zelilaa - It should be good for a 5 gallon too, just creates tons of bubbles. I'm using it in a 5 (or 6) gallon tank. 
I just noticed though that if you are going to use the water bottle, you should put to other holes beside the hole where you put the end of the water bottle. That way it can come out better and will create a better suction. When I was using the water bottle, the end of it was small so the bubbles would come out of the sides and through the sponge because their wasn't enough space. 
But it works great now, I will post a pic soon!
I couldn't fix that on the cool whip container I had because I made too big of a hole, so I used a glad clear container for food with a tight lid and put the three holes next to each other and instead of the sponge, I used a regular filter cartridge. 
To put the air tube in, just make sure the end where the air comes out is inside the container. The air that goes through the water bottle (or pipe that the guy used) creates a kind of current and pulls water through the filter cartridge/sponge. It is basically like a sponge filter so it's good with sand too!


If you want a higher current, it probably should be an air pump that's bigger than your tank size. Use a 10 gallon for a 5 gallon.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Here are the pics:
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=1187&pictureid=8037
It's foggy cause it's cycling. 

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=1187&pictureid=8036
The foam at the top was because I had the end of the water bottle out of the water. :demented: (lol...jk, I just think it's a funny smiley....)


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

TharBePirates said:


> Before....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks a VERY nice setup!!! I also thought it was funny cause my name is JEFFREY:lol::lol:


----------



## fishmadcraig (Dec 17, 2009)

TharBePirates said:


> Before....
> 
> 
> After....
> ...


Doesnt this get effected by the sun/coldness being on a window sill? Also, is that melafix on the right?


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

fishmadcraig said:


> Doesnt this get effected by the sun/coldness being on a window sill? Also, is that melafix on the right?


He doesn't seem to get affected. We live on the third floor of a fifth floor apartment building, overlooking a large alleyway, so all of our sunlight is indirect. As for the chill, I've been watching the temp and it doesn't fluctuate too much.

That is melafix. I purchased him on a Sunday at Petco, and their new shipment of bettas comes in on Monday morning (and I went back on Monday to get something and guess what? All of the Sunday fish were gone). So he was a little rough when we got him (but nothing looked fungal) and, we were concerned since he had some slight fin damage so he's been getting two drops of the melafix a day.

His setup changed today. Again lol. I had to buy live plants for a tank I am cycling and had some extras. So he now has some java moss, anarachis and duckweed, and I removed his little plastic plant. Also I gave him my hydori heater as the tank's light keeps the tank plenty warm. He's even happier now, he adores his plants and enjoys hiding in everything.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

That settles it. The cheesy poofs jar will be a fish tank. XD


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Be careful your heater doesn't touch the tank's plastic. Those heaters get pretty hot.


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> Be careful your heater doesn't touch the tank's plastic. Those heaters get pretty hot.


Thanks for the heads up. I've been watching the heater and tank all day because of that. The plastic is a little warm, but so far it's been on all day with no side effects. Tomorrow morning I'll be unplugging it and taking it out to see if everything's alright.

Jeffery likes it though, it's one of his lounging spots. :-D


----------



## BettaLover143 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Wow*



tharbepirates said:


> before....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very....very...very...crafty....i like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UrsMyrick (Aug 12, 2010)

This is totally unrelated but I LOVE your tattoo BettaLover143!

And Tharbepirates I really like the planted look- I know my babies love live plants to frolic in!


----------



## fishmadcraig (Dec 17, 2009)

I asked about the melafix because you really shouldn't use it with Bettas, since they are "*labyrinth fish".

*They have a labyrinth organ which aids their breathing, and melafix does all sorts of stuff to it!

There is bettafix which is a "betta friendly" version, although, i dont 100% trust that, either.


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

TharBePirates said:


> Before....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh maaaaan this is awesome, haha!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I'm totally a copycat.... lol
This is just a temporary tank. I don't want to hear about the lack of heater. I know there isn't. There will be one.

2 gallon cheesy poofs container... still watching the plastic for weak spots, but it seems to be doing well so far!


----------



## UrsMyrick (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks Great MetalBetta! It looks like you fish is loving the camera.


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

That turned out great!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I'd add more plants and schtuff but she'll only be in it for a little while as I cycle the sorority tank. Plus she's in a spot in the apartment where she can see EVERYTHING. She's sitting up on the bar, and she loves watching the goings on of the day.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

I keep a lot of my boys in 3 gallon containers from the dollar store.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Cool! 

The tank that I set up with the homemade filter, is doing great, but I still clean it a little more than I would with a regular filter just to be on the safe side. But either because I set it in front of the windows, or that it is plastic, it will get some slime on the sides, you just need to clean it off when ever it shows with a sponge cleaner thing for acryclic tanks. 
This tank I have fixed up and added a new live plant and a heater, it is now Autumn's home (my female betta). I have pictures in my album, still trying to upload more.....xD
But she loves it!


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> she loves watching the goings on of the day.


Jeffery's like that too! As he's on the kitchen table he's learned how to beg when we sit down at the table to eat :roll:


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Jayde is actually learning to jump for her food. She no longer fears the finger because she has human contact all day long! It's so darn cute. Most of my fish have similar behavior, but she's probably the most lovable. Winston's just passive, Damian's a wuss, and Cameron is just violent. lol the rest love attention.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I tried making one of those coke bottle filters from the youtube link suggested before, but I used a mini coke bottle, and It does an awesome job. I tested it by adding crushed flakes in the water and it started right away sucking them up into the gravel!


I have a problem though with using it, the sticky glue stuff that is used to hold the wrapper design on the bottle, anyone know what it is? Is it safe to leave it there? Cause it's really hard to get off. I have covered it up with aquarium sealant and it's going to take a long time to dry out. o_o


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

So I went to petco the other day to get a betta but came home with 2. We all know how that works.:lol: 
I had to make a 2nd tank using a smaller cheese puff jar. It's a little less than 2 gallons. The other 1 is a little less then 3 gallons. I plan on getting them better homes don't worry. These are also in the spirit of Halloween. 
The one in here is named Juno/Juneou
I know it's a girl name but still It's hos name. How should I spell it?


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

the second way of spelling it! its more fun  


i love teh idea of the circle beady thingies  

i want another betta so bad... i have the money! and the time! and the resources! but not the stupid permission >.>


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

Another link to a DIY filter. I am going to make a larger version of this for my 55 gal:
http://www.petfrd.com/forum/articles.php?action=viewarticle&artid=87


----------

